
Researchers simulate a quadruped robot crossing a balance beam - dsavant
https://www.engadget.com/quadruped-robot-balances-on-two-feet-220029369.html
======
amelius
Since we have machine-learning based walking models for several years now, see
e.g. [1] or [2], I'm wondering why walking isn't yet a solved problem by now
(?)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgaEE27nsQw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgaEE27nsQw)

[2]
[http://mrl.snu.ac.kr/research/ProjectScalable/Page.htm](http://mrl.snu.ac.kr/research/ProjectScalable/Page.htm)

------
smitty1e
One can imagine robot gurneys whisking the injured to hospitals.

------
lostdog
...in simulation.

Though it sounds like they're getting closer to having it work in vivo.
Looking forwards to that video.

~~~
dang
Ok, we've made the title be a simulation above.

